# Smoke flavor and intensity?



## BC Buck (Jan 5, 2019)

Have Memphis pro and love the cooker. Trying to get some more smoke on the meats. Have one of those 3"x 6" cast iron smoke boxes they sell at HD. Put meats on smoker cold setting temps at 220 deg. I take layer of Pignut hickory and line bottom of cast iron box then put layer of six hot charcoal bricks. Set a layer of more hickory on top brickets. Get Great blue smoke but not flavor anything close to over powering.

I cut this hickory in dead of winter with sap down. Gave some to buddy's with electric and charcoal smokers and they said they where not getting much flavor also. Was told flavor intensity come from soils trees where growing in. Been only cutting wood for smoking off my farm a couple years but in past had better smoke profile. Any thoughts from you guys. Cut some hickory couple years ago during growing season and everyone loved it.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 6, 2019)

That sounds like a fairytale


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 6, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> That sounds like a fairytale


Whats that?


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 6, 2019)

Imaginations can be strong, what kinda cooker  did u say you were running??


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 6, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Imaginations can be strong


I know iv smoked with green hickory and you get more intense flavor. Try it with your white oak.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sure ,It’s got a lot of water in it. Not much has to do with the soil I’m betting


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 6, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Not much has to do with the soil I’m betting


QDMA says soils have much to do with trophy deer racks im guessing using same theory with wood.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sometimes my ribs are more Smokey then others using the same wood


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2019)

Moto are you giving us the pinky flip off in that pic?

Chris


----------



## dave schiller (Jan 6, 2019)

Question 1  Are you SURE you're using hickory?
Question 2  Where are you located?


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 6, 2019)

dave schiller said:


> Question 1  Are you SURE you're using hickory?
> Question 2  Where are you located?


YES, Pike county MO.


----------



## dave schiller (Jan 6, 2019)

Just checking.  So many people here don't know the difference between hickory and their hindquarters.


----------

